# New wheels installed!!!



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

I just installed 18x8 MC2 FZ6 chrome wheels. And this is the best part: I managed to fit 255/40/18 BFG T/A KDW all the way around!!!  Talk about traction!!! These things grip like a mother!!! :cheers I had to go straight back to work, so no pictures yet. I'll try to get some this weekend. For those of you that don't know, this is what my wheels look like... (those are not my tires though)


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice set of wheels. Did you have to do anything to fit those size tires in the gto??


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Thanks, and I did not modify the car. Believe it or not, the rear is the closest fit. They *barely* fit inside the lip of the rear fender. In the front I still have about 1/4" to 3/8" of clearance between the tire and the strut. I will continue to monitor the tires for any irregular wear, but for now, it's all good!


----------

